# [Applications Gnome] Problème après MAJ (Résolu)

## Animatrix

Salut à tous !!

J'ai voulu installer le logiciel SVGPage, mais sans résultat.

J'ai alors voulu essayer de mettre mon système à jour.

Voila les paquets mis à jours : glib - pango - kgtk - pygtk - cairo - pycairo - gtk-engines-qtpixmap et gtk-engines-qt.

Depuis, dès que je veux ouvrir une application de Gnome, j'ai des erreurs. Ex :

- Gimp

gimp: symbol lookup error: gimp: undefined symbol: g_intern_static_string

- Inkscape

inkscape: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_intern_static_string

- Gnome-system-monitor

gnome-system-monitor: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgnomevfs-2.so.0: undefined symbol: g_thread_pool_set_sort_function

- Abiword

abiword: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgnomevfs-2.so.0: undefined symbol: g_thread_pool_set_sort_function

C'est la même chose pour les autres applications.

J'ai bien essayer de downgrader glib (en 2.8.4 et 2.8.5), mais toujours pareil.

Savez-vous comment corriger ce problème plutôt embettant  :Sad:  ?

Merci de vos aidesLast edited by Animatrix on Fri Jul 21, 2006 10:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kopp

```
revdep-rebuild
```

----------

## Animatrix

Voila ce que me donne la commande comme résultat : 

```
localhost animatrix # revdep-rebuild

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/bin/ekiga (requires  libedataserver-1.2.so.4)

  broken /usr/bin/gnome-about-me (requires  libedataserver-1.2.so.4)

  broken /usr/bin/gnome-cd (requires  libnautilus-burn.so.2)

  broken /usr/bin/ijsgutenprint.5.0 (requires  libijs.so)

  broken /usr/bin/imlib_config (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/mp3x (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/playdv (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/w3c (requires  libwwwdir.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/webbot (requires  libwwwdir.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/wmxmms (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0 libgthread-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/www (requires  libwwwdir.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/xmms (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0 libgthread-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/bin/cinepaint (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/bin/superkaramba (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0 libgthread-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/blur (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/bmp (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/cineon (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/compose (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/dbbrowser (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/decompose (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/dicom (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/edge (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/fits (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/gauss_rle (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/gbr (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/gifload (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/guash (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/hdr (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/iff (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/jpeg (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/mblur (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/noisify (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/openexr (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/pic (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/png (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/psd (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/psd_save (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/rawphoto (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/rotate (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/screenshot (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/sgi (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/sharpen (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/snoise (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/sobel (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/spread (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/tga (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/tiff (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/unsharp (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/xwd (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/blur (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/bmp (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/cineon (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/compose (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/dbbrowser (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/decompose (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/dicom (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/edge (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/fits (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/gauss_rle (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/gbr (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/gifload (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/guash (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/hdr (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/iff (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/jpeg (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/mblur (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/noisify (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/openexr (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/pic (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/png (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/psd (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/psd_save (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/rawphoto (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/rotate (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/screenshot (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/sgi (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/sharpen (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/snoise (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/sobel (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/spread (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/tga (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/tiff (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/unsharp (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/cinepaint/0.19-0/plug-ins/xwd (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib64/banshee/libnautilusburnglue.so (requires  libnautilus-burn.so.2)

  broken /usr/lib64/libgdk-1.2.so.0.9.1 (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib64/libgdk_imlib.so.1.9.14 (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib64/libgtk-1.2.so.0.9.1 (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib64/libgutenprintui.so.1.0.0 (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib64/libwwwfile.so.0.1.0 (requires  libwwwdir.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib64/libxmms.so.1.3.1 (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0 libgthread-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib64/python2.4/site-packages/deskbar/evolution/_evolution.so (requires  libedataserver-1.2.so.4)

  broken /usr/lib64/python2.4/site-packages/gtk-2.0/nautilusburn.so (requires  libnautilus-burn.so.2)

  broken /usr/lib64/python2.4/site-packages/gtk-2.0/totem/plparser.so (requires  libtotem-plparser.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib64/xmms/Effect/librva.so (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0 libgthread-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib64/xmms/General/libinfopipe-1.3.so.1.0.1 (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib64/xmms/Input/libmpg123.so (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0 libgthread-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib64/xmms/Input/libvorbis.so (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0 libgthread-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib64/xmms/Input/libxmms-flac.so (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib64/xmms/Input/libxmmsmad.so (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib64/xmms/Output/libALSA.so (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0 libgthread-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib64/xmms/Output/libesdout.so (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0 libgthread-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib64/xmms/Visualization/libvisual_xmms.so (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0 libgthread-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/banshee/libnautilusburnglue.so (requires  libnautilus-burn.so.2)

  broken /usr/libexec/clock-applet (requires  libedataserver-1.2.so.4)

  broken /usr/lib/libgdk-1.2.so.0.9.1 (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libgdk_imlib.so.1.9.14 (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libgtk-1.2.so.0.9.1 (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libgutenprintui.so.1.0.0 (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libwwwfile.so.0.1.0 (requires  libwwwdir.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libxmms.so.1.3.1 (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0 libgthread-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/deskbar/evolution/_evolution.so (requires  libedataserver-1.2.so.4)

  broken /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/gtk-2.0/nautilusburn.so (requires  libnautilus-burn.so.2)

  broken /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/gtk-2.0/totem/plparser.so (requires  libtotem-plparser.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xmms/Effect/librva.so (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0 libgthread-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xmms/General/libinfopipe-1.3.so.1.0.1 (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xmms/Input/libmpg123.so (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0 libgthread-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xmms/Input/libvorbis.so (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0 libgthread-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xmms/Input/libxmms-flac.so (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xmms/Input/libxmmsmad.so (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xmms/Output/libALSA.so (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0 libgthread-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xmms/Output/libesdout.so (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0 libgthread-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/xmms/Visualization/libvisual_xmms.so (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0 libgthread-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/sbin/pppgetpass.gtk (requires  libglib-1.2.so.0 libgmodule-1.2.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/kde3/kopete_wp.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/libkopete.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kopete_wp.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/libkopete.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/kritabumpmap.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/kritacimg.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/kritacolorrange.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/kritacolorsfilters.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/kritacolorspaceconversion.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/kritaconvolutionfilters.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/kritadefaultpaintops.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/kritadefaulttools.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/kritadropshadow.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/kritaembossfilter.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/kritaexample.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/kritafiltersgallery.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/kritahistogramdocker.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/kritahistogram.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/kritaimageenhancement.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/kritaimagesize.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/kritaoilpaintfilter.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/kritapixelizefilter.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/kritaraindropsfilter.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/kritarotateimage.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/kritaroundcornersfilter.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/kritascreenshot.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/kritascripting.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/kritaselectiontools.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/kritaseparatechannels.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/kritashearimage.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/kritasmalltilesfilter.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/kritasmearybrush.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/kritasobelfilter.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/kritatoolcrop.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/kritatoolfilter.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/kritatoolpolygon.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/kritatoolpolyline.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/kritatoolselectsimilar.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/kritatoolstar.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/kritatooltransform.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/kritawetplugin.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/krosskritacore.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/libkritajpegexport.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/libkritajpegimport.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/libkritamagickexport.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/libkritamagickimport.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/libkritapart.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/libkritapngexport.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/libkritapngimport.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/libkrita_raw_import.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/libkritatiffexport.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/libkritatiffimport.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/libgdk_imlib.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgmodule.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/libgdk_imlib.la (requires /usr/lib64/libglib.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/libgutenprintui.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgmodule.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/libgutenprintui.la (requires /usr/lib64/libglib.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/libimlib-bmp.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgmodule.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/libimlib-bmp.la (requires /usr/lib64/libglib.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/libimlib-gif.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgmodule.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/libimlib-gif.la (requires /usr/lib64/libglib.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/libimlib-jpeg.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgmodule.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/libimlib-jpeg.la (requires /usr/lib64/libglib.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/libimlib-png.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgmodule.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/libimlib-png.la (requires /usr/lib64/libglib.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/libimlib-ppm.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgmodule.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/libimlib-ppm.la (requires /usr/lib64/libglib.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/libimlib-ps.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgmodule.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/libimlib-ps.la (requires /usr/lib64/libglib.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/libimlib-tiff.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgmodule.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/libimlib-tiff.la (requires /usr/lib64/libglib.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/libimlib-xpm.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgmodule.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/libimlib-xpm.la (requires /usr/lib64/libglib.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/libkritacommon.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/libkritascripting.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/libkritaui.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/libpics.la (requires /usr/lib64/libwwwdir.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/libwwwapp.la (requires /usr/lib64/libwwwdir.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/libwwwfile.la (requires /usr/lib64/libwwwdir.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/libwwwhttp.la (requires /usr/lib64/libwwwdir.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/libwwwmime.la (requires /usr/lib64/libwwwdir.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/libwwwssl.la (requires /usr/lib64/libwwwdir.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/libwwwstream.la (requires /usr/lib64/libwwwdir.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/libxmms.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgmodule.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/libxmms.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgthread.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/libxmms.la (requires /usr/lib64/libglib.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/xmms/Effect/librva.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgmodule.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/xmms/Effect/librva.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgthread.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/xmms/Effect/librva.la (requires /usr/lib64/libglib.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/xmms/General/libinfopipe.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgmodule.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/xmms/General/libinfopipe.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgthread.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/xmms/General/libinfopipe.la (requires /usr/lib64/libglib.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/xmms/Input/libmpg123.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgmodule.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/xmms/Input/libmpg123.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgthread.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/xmms/Input/libmpg123.la (requires /usr/lib64/libglib.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/xmms/Input/libvorbis.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgmodule.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/xmms/Input/libvorbis.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgthread.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/xmms/Input/libvorbis.la (requires /usr/lib64/libglib.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/xmms/Input/libxmms-flac.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgmodule.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/xmms/Input/libxmms-flac.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgthread.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/xmms/Input/libxmms-flac.la (requires /usr/lib64/libglib.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/xmms/Output/libALSA.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgmodule.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/xmms/Output/libALSA.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgthread.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/xmms/Output/libALSA.la (requires /usr/lib64/libglib.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/xmms/Output/libesdout.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgmodule.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/xmms/Output/libesdout.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgthread.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/xmms/Output/libesdout.la (requires /usr/lib64/libglib.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/xmms/Visualization/libvisual_xmms.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgmodule.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/xmms/Visualization/libvisual_xmms.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgthread.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/xmms/Visualization/libvisual_xmms.la (requires /usr/lib64/libglib.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/xmms/Visualization/libvisual_xmms.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgmodule.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/xmms/Visualization/libvisual_xmms.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgthread.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/xmms/Visualization/libvisual_xmms.la (requires /usr/lib64/libglib.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kritabumpmap.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kritacimg.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kritacolorrange.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kritacolorsfilters.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kritacolorspaceconversion.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kritaconvolutionfilters.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kritadefaultpaintops.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kritadefaulttools.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kritadropshadow.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kritaembossfilter.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kritaexample.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kritafiltersgallery.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kritahistogramdocker.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kritahistogram.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kritaimageenhancement.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kritaimagesize.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kritaoilpaintfilter.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kritapixelizefilter.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kritaraindropsfilter.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kritarotateimage.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kritaroundcornersfilter.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kritascreenshot.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kritascripting.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kritaselectiontools.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kritaseparatechannels.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kritashearimage.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kritasmalltilesfilter.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kritasmearybrush.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kritasobelfilter.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kritatoolcrop.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kritatoolfilter.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kritatoolpolygon.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kritatoolpolyline.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kritatoolselectsimilar.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kritatoolstar.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kritatooltransform.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/kritawetplugin.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/krosskritacore.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkritajpegexport.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkritajpegimport.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkritamagickexport.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkritamagickimport.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkritapart.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkritapngexport.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkritapngimport.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkrita_raw_import.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkritatiffexport.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libkritatiffimport.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libgdk_imlib.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgmodule.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libgdk_imlib.la (requires /usr/lib64/libglib.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libgutenprintui.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgmodule.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libgutenprintui.la (requires /usr/lib64/libglib.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libimlib-bmp.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgmodule.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libimlib-bmp.la (requires /usr/lib64/libglib.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libimlib-gif.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgmodule.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libimlib-gif.la (requires /usr/lib64/libglib.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libimlib-jpeg.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgmodule.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libimlib-jpeg.la (requires /usr/lib64/libglib.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libimlib-png.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgmodule.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libimlib-png.la (requires /usr/lib64/libglib.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libimlib-ppm.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgmodule.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libimlib-ppm.la (requires /usr/lib64/libglib.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libimlib-ps.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgmodule.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libimlib-ps.la (requires /usr/lib64/libglib.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libimlib-tiff.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgmodule.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libimlib-tiff.la (requires /usr/lib64/libglib.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libimlib-xpm.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgmodule.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libimlib-xpm.la (requires /usr/lib64/libglib.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libkritacommon.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libkritascripting.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libkritaui.la (requires /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libpics.la (requires /usr/lib64/libwwwdir.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libwwwapp.la (requires /usr/lib64/libwwwdir.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libwwwfile.la (requires /usr/lib64/libwwwdir.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libwwwhttp.la (requires /usr/lib64/libwwwdir.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libwwwmime.la (requires /usr/lib64/libwwwdir.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libwwwssl.la (requires /usr/lib64/libwwwdir.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libwwwstream.la (requires /usr/lib64/libwwwdir.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libxmms.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgmodule.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libxmms.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgthread.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libxmms.la (requires /usr/lib64/libglib.la)

  broken /usr/lib/xmms/Effect/librva.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgmodule.la)

  broken /usr/lib/xmms/Effect/librva.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgthread.la)

  broken /usr/lib/xmms/Effect/librva.la (requires /usr/lib64/libglib.la)

  broken /usr/lib/xmms/General/libinfopipe.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgmodule.la)

  broken /usr/lib/xmms/General/libinfopipe.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgthread.la)

  broken /usr/lib/xmms/General/libinfopipe.la (requires /usr/lib64/libglib.la)

  broken /usr/lib/xmms/Input/libmpg123.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgmodule.la)

  broken /usr/lib/xmms/Input/libmpg123.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgthread.la)

  broken /usr/lib/xmms/Input/libmpg123.la (requires /usr/lib64/libglib.la)

  broken /usr/lib/xmms/Input/libvorbis.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgmodule.la)

  broken /usr/lib/xmms/Input/libvorbis.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgthread.la)

  broken /usr/lib/xmms/Input/libvorbis.la (requires /usr/lib64/libglib.la)

  broken /usr/lib/xmms/Input/libxmms-flac.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgmodule.la)

  broken /usr/lib/xmms/Input/libxmms-flac.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgthread.la)

  broken /usr/lib/xmms/Input/libxmms-flac.la (requires /usr/lib64/libglib.la)

  broken /usr/lib/xmms/Output/libALSA.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgmodule.la)

  broken /usr/lib/xmms/Output/libALSA.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgthread.la)

  broken /usr/lib/xmms/Output/libALSA.la (requires /usr/lib64/libglib.la)

  broken /usr/lib/xmms/Output/libesdout.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgmodule.la)

  broken /usr/lib/xmms/Output/libesdout.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgthread.la)

  broken /usr/lib/xmms/Output/libesdout.la (requires /usr/lib64/libglib.la)

  broken /usr/lib/xmms/Visualization/libvisual_xmms.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgmodule.la)

  broken /usr/lib/xmms/Visualization/libvisual_xmms.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgthread.la)

  broken /usr/lib/xmms/Visualization/libvisual_xmms.la (requires /usr/lib64/libglib.la)

  broken /usr/lib/xmms/Visualization/libvisual_xmms.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgmodule.la)

  broken /usr/lib/xmms/Visualization/libvisual_xmms.la (requires /usr/lib64/libgthread.la)

  broken /usr/lib/xmms/Visualization/libvisual_xmms.la (requires /usr/lib64/libglib.la)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order...

Warning: Failed to resolve package order.

Will merge in "random" order!

Possible reasons:

- An ebuild is no longer in the portage tree.

- An ebuild is masked, use /etc/portage/packages.keyword

  and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask to unmask it

..... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot  =app-office/koffice-1.5.1 =dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.14.0 =gnome-base/control-center-2.14.1-r1 =gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.14.1 =gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.14.1.1 =gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.14.0-r1 =kde-base/superkaramba-3.5.3 =media-gfx/gimp-print-5.0.0_rc3 =media-libs/flac-1.1.2-r6 =media-libs/imlib-1.9.14-r3 =media-libs/libdv-0.104-r1 =media-plugins/xmms-alsa-1.2.10-r2 =media-plugins/xmms-esd-1.2.10-r1 =media-plugins/xmms-infopipe-1.3 =media-plugins/xmms-libvisual-0.2.0 =media-plugins/xmms-mad-0.8 =media-plugins/xmms-mpg123-1.2.10-r1 =media-plugins/xmms-vorbis-1.2.10-r1 =media-sound/banshee-0.10.10-r1 =media-sound/lame-3.97_beta2 =media-sound/normalize-0.7.6-r2 =media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r15 =net-dialup/ppp-2.4.3-r15 =net-im/ekiga-2.0.2 =net-libs/libwww-5.4.0-r5 =x11-libs/gtk+-1.2.10-r11

..........

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=app-office/koffice-1.5.1".

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*
```

Toujours la même erreur après...

Désolé, je n'ai pas pu le mettre sur pastebin, ca plante !

----------

## netfab

Salut,

 *Quote:*   

> Calculating dependencies
> 
> emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=app-office/koffice-1.5.1".

 

```

# emerge --sync && emerge -uDN world --ask && revdep-rebuild

```

----------

## Animatrix

Le bug est passé. Merci

Cependant, il veut me compiler Koffice le problème est que ca merde.

Il plante quand il me dit :

```
                 from rubyinterpreter.cpp:21:

/usr/include/gentoo-multilib/amd64/unistd.h:266: error: declaration of `int eaccess(const char*, int) throw ()' throws different exceptions

/usr/lib64/ruby/1.8/x86_64-linux/missing.h:43: error: than previous declaration `int eaccess(const char*, int)'

make[4]: *** [rubyinterpreter.lo] Erreur 1

make[4]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/koffice-1.5.1/work/koffice-1.5.1/lib/kross/ruby »

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[3]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/koffice-1.5.1/work/koffice-1.5.1/lib/kross »

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[2]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/koffice-1.5.1/work/koffice-1.5.1/lib »

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/koffice-1.5.1/work/koffice-1.5.1 »

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

!!! ERROR: app-office/koffice-1.5.1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1545:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 940:   Called src_compile

  koffice-1.5.1.ebuild, line 59:   Called kde_src_compile

  kde.eclass, line 164:   Called kde_src_compile 'all'

  kde.eclass, line 306:   Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

  kde.eclass, line 302:   Called die

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

Que faire ?

J'ai bien essayer de supprimer koffice, mais il re-essaye qd meme de l'installer (sans succès).....

----------

## kopp

Utilise l'option --tree d'emerge pour savoir qu'est ce qui veut avoir koffice, s'il ne t'intéresse pas.

----------

## Animatrix

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Utilise l'option --tree d'emerge pour savoir qu'est ce qui veut avoir koffice, s'il ne t'intéresse pas.

 

Je n'ai jamais utilisé cette option.

Je dois taper revdep-rebuild --tree ?

----------

## netfab

```

# emerge -pvuDNt world

```

Comme indiqué dans le message d'erreur :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Call stack:
> 
>   ebuild.sh, line 1545:   Called dyn_compile
> ...

 

Il faut donner la première erreur rencontrée, pas la fin du message.

----------

## kopp

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Utilise l'option --tree d'emerge pour savoir qu'est ce qui veut avoir koffice, s'il ne t'intéresse pas.

 

```
man emerge
```

 pour plus d'infos

----------

## Animatrix

Salut !

Les choses se compliquent un peu.

En fait, j'ai mis quelques paquets à jours (pas tous ceux de world), notamment expat.

Et depuis, tout est kde est down.

Donc, avec un revdep-rebuild, ca me trouve beaucoup de nouvelles modifs à effectuer.

tout à l'heure, je vous disais avoir des problèmes avec certains paquets qui étaient soit masqués, soit indisponible (ebuild n'existant pas) et le pb revient

Que faire ? sachant qu'un emerge --sync, n'y fait rien !

je pourrais faire ca manuellement, mais c'est assez long et je ne pense pas que ce soit la solution !

Merci

----------

## netfab

Donne ton emerge --info et les versions de ce que tu installes... sans plus de précisions çà ne va pas être évident de t'aider.

Si tu utilises la toute dernière version de expat (2.0.0) il faut recompiler les 3/4 de ton world : il y a eu un changement d'ABI.

----------

## Animatrix

 *NetFab wrote:*   

> Donne ton emerge --info et les versions de ce que tu installes... sans plus de précisions çà ne va pas être évident de t'aider.
> 
> Si tu utilises la toute dernière version de expat (2.0.0) il faut recompiler les 3/4 de ton world : il y a eu un changement d'ABI.

 

Le résultat de la commande :

```
linux / # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.1_pre2-r8 (default-linux/amd64/2006.0, gcc-3.4.4/amd64-vanilla, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.16.13-4-default x86_64)

=================================================================

                       System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16.13-4-default x86_64 unknown

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.1

app-admin/eselect-compiler: 2.0.0_rc1-r6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r5

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/overlays/xgl-coffee"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X a52 aac alsa arts asf at avi berkdb bidi bitmap-fonts cdda cdio cdr cli crypt cups demux dlloader dri dts dvd eds emboss encode ffmpeg flac foomaticdb fortran freetype gif gnome gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal httpd imlib ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde ldap live lzw lzw-tiff mad matroska mikmod mono mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg oggvorbis opengl pam pcre pdflib perl png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl stream tcpd theora tiff truetype-fonts type1-fonts usb vcd vlm wxwindows xorg xpm xprint xv zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse kernel_linux linguas_fr linguas_fr_FR userland_GNU video_cards_nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Je suis passé sur expat 2, il vaut mieux que je retourne sur la version 1.* ?

----------

## netfab

 *Quote:*   

> Je suis passé sur expat 2, il vaut mieux que je retourne sur la version 1.* ?

 

Et bien, à toi de voir : soit tu repasses en version 1.x, soit tu restes en 2.0.0, et tu recompiles... sachant qu'il faudra y passer un jour ou l'autre.

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.1_pre2-r8 (default-linux/amd64/2006.0, gcc-3.4.4/amd64-vanilla, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.16.13-4-default x86_64)

 

Profite-en pour mettre à jour gcc : la 3.4.6-r1 est stable.

 *Quote:*   

> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~x86"

 

euh, c'est normal çà ?

----------

## Animatrix

L'erreur est corrigé pour le ~86, je trouvais ca bizare, je me demande comment ca c'est rajouté...

Je vais passer à gcc 3.4.6, juste 3h de téléchargement (fichu 56k de ****)

Et pour expat, je pense que je vais continuer comme ca.

Par contre, tu sais comment faire pour le problème des paquets qui n'existent pas ou qui sotn masqués (une solution pr résoudre tout ca d'un coup) ?

merci  :Smile: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *Animatrix wrote:*   

> Par contre, tu sais comment faire pour le problème des paquets qui n'existent pas ou qui sotn masqués (une solution pr résoudre tout ca d'un coup) ?

 

Quand portage de dis ça :

```
emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=app-office/koffice-1.5.1"
```

C'est qu'il ne trouve pas l'ebuild se trouvant ds /usr/portage/app-office/koffice qui permet  de downloader cette version ! et  

un emerge --sync doit régler ce problème.Par-contre si il veut tjrs l'installer quend tu fais un revdep-rebuild ou une MAJ , c'est qu'il y a un paquet qui le veut comme dépendance et l'option  -t cité plus haut devrais te donner qques infos  et aussi :

```
equery d koffice
```

  . Quand tu as trouver ce paquet et si t'en a besoin , tu peux tjrs gerer cela ds un overlay...

Pour démasquer un paquets , tu as le fichiers  /etc/portage/package.unmask pour cela + la doc gentoo !

                                                                                   @+

----------

## Animatrix

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

>  *Animatrix wrote:*   Par contre, tu sais comment faire pour le problème des paquets qui n'existent pas ou qui sotn masqués (une solution pr résoudre tout ca d'un coup) ? 
> 
> Quand portage de dis ça :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Pour démasquer, j'ai coimpris le système.

Par contre, c'est quand ca dit qu'il n'y a pas d'ebuild, la je vois pas.

J'ai essayé de créer un faux ebuild, mais ca me sors des erreurs...

Pourrais-tu me dire ce qu'il faut faire pour un overlay, je ne trouve pas de doc la desus !

Merci

----------

## Animatrix

Salut !

J'ai réussi à corriger cela, ouf !

Maintenant, au moment de commencer à compiler, il veut impérativement m'installer à la fois mozilla et seamonkey. Du coup, ca ne veut pas commencer.

Seamonkey n'est requis pour aucune dépendance et n'est pas (encore) installé.

Que faire contre ce problème ?

----------

## geekounet

Mozilla va être supprimé de portage pour être remplacé par Seamonkey, donc il faut que tu désinstalle Mozilla pour laisser Seamonkey prendre sa place.

Ou alors si tu utilise Firefox, tu peux mettre le use firefox, et ainsi les applis qui demandent Mozilla prendront Firefox à la place (et tu pourra aussi désinstaller mozilla).

----------

## Animatrix

Merci, tout esr rentré en ordre.....

Rien est simple on dirait, voila un nouveau problème.

C'est lors de la compilation de evince (paquet 10/391), j'ai comme erreur :

```
(cd .libs && rm -f libevproperties.la && ln -s ../libevproperties.la libevproperties.la)

make[2]: quittant le répertoire  /var/tmp/portage/evince-0.5.3/work/evince-0.5.3/properties

Making all in shell

make[2]: entrant dans le répertoire  /var/tmp/portage/evince-0.5.3/work/evince-0.5.3/shell

dbus-binding-tool --prefix=ev_application --mode=glib-server --output=ev-application-service.h ./ev-application-service.xml

dbus-binding-tool: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

make[2]: *** [ev-application-service.h] Erreur 127

make[2]: quittant le répertoire  /var/tmp/portage/evince-0.5.3/work/evince-0.5.3/shell

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: quittant le répertoire  /var/tmp/portage/evince-0.5.3/work/evince-0.5.3

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

!!! ERROR: app-text/evince-0.5.3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1545:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 940:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1254:   Called gnome2_src_compile

  gnome2.eclass, line 64:   Called die

!!! compile failure

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

L'erreur vient d'expat, pourtant je fais un revdep-rebuild, pour corriger ce pb....

merci si vous pouvez m'aider

----------

## man in the hill

Sans soucis tu n'apprendrais rien du tout ! 

Essais cela :

```

revdep-rebuild  --library=libexpat.so.0

```

man revdep-rebuild

                                                          @+

----------

## Animatrix

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Sans soucis tu n'apprendrais rien du tout ! 
> 
> Essais cela :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

c'est toujours la même chose, la même erreur :

```
Making all in shell

make[2]: entrant dans le répertoire  /var/tmp/portage/evince-0.5.3/work/evince-0.5.3/shell

dbus-binding-tool --prefix=ev_application --mode=glib-server --output=ev-application-service.h ./ev-application-service.xml

dbus-binding-tool: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

make[2]: *** [ev-application-service.h] Erreur 127

make[2]: quittant le répertoire  /var/tmp/portage/evince-0.5.3/work/evince-0.5.3/shell

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: quittant le répertoire  /var/tmp/portage/evince-0.5.3/work/evince-0.5.3

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

!!! ERROR: app-text/evince-0.5.3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1545:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 940:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1254:   Called gnome2_src_compile

  gnome2.eclass, line 64:   Called die

!!! compile failure

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

----------

## netfab

Essaye :

```

# emerge --oneshot dbus

# revdep-rebuild  --library=libexpat.so.0

```

----------

## Animatrix

 *NetFab wrote:*   

> Essaye :
> 
> ```
> 
> # emerge --oneshot dbus
> ...

 

J'ai de la chance dit donc, la compilation de dbus merde :

```
Making all in mono

make[2]: entrant dans le répertoire  /var/tmp/portage/dbus-0.61-r1/work/dbus-0.61

/mono

Making all in .

make[3]: entrant dans le répertoire  /var/tmp/portage/dbus-0.61-r1/work/dbus-0.61

/mono

/usr/bin/mcs --debug --unsafe --target library -o dbus-sharp.dll ./Arguments.cs

./Bus.cs ./BusDriver.cs ./Connection.cs ./DBusException.cs ./Error.cs ./ErrorMes

sage.cs ./Handler.cs ./InterfaceAttribute.cs ./InterfaceProxy.cs ./Introspector.

cs ./Message.cs ./MethodAttribute.cs ./MethodCall.cs ./MethodReturn.cs ./ProxyBu

ilder.cs ./Server.cs ./Service.cs ./Signal.cs ./SignalAttribute.cs ./DBusType/ID

BusType.cs ./DBusType/Array.cs ./DBusType/Boolean.cs ./DBusType/Byte.cs ./DBusTy

pe/Double.cs ./DBusType/Int16.cs ./DBusType/Int32.cs ./DBusType/Int64.cs ./DBusT

ype/ObjectPath.cs ./DBusType/String.cs ./DBusType/UInt16.cs ./DBusType/UInt32.cs

 ./DBusType/UInt64.cs AssemblyInfo.cs

GC Warning: Couldn't read /proc/stat

GC Warning: GC_get_nprocs() returned -1

=================================================================

Got a SIGSEGV while executing native code. This usually indicates

a fatal error in the mono runtime or one of the native libraries

used by your application.

=================================================================

Stacktrace:

in System.Globalization.CompareInfo:.ctor (System.Globalization.CultureInfo) <0x

ffffffffffffffff>

in System.Globalization.CompareInfo:.ctor (System.Globalization.CultureInfo) <0x

6b>

in System.Globalization.CultureInfo:get_CompareInfo () <0x7e>

in System.Collections.CaseInsensitiveComparer:Compare (object,object) <0x93>

in System.Collections.Hashtable:KeyEquals (object,object) <0x51>

in System.Collections.Hashtable:get_Item (object) <0x158>

in I18N.Common.Manager:Instantiate (string) <0xd0>

in I18N.Common.Manager:GetEncoding (string) <0x72>

in (wrapper runtime-invoke) System.Object:runtime_invoke_Encoding_string (object

,intptr,intptr,intptr) <0xffffffffc026698c>

in (wrapper managed-to-native) System.Reflection.MonoMethod:InternalInvoke (obje

ct,object[]) <0xb>

in (wrapper managed-to-native) System.Reflection.MonoMethod:InternalInvoke (obje

ct,object[]) <0xfffffffffffff32a>

in System.Reflection.MonoMethod:Invoke (object,System.Reflection.BindingFlags,Sy

stem.Reflection.Binder,object[],System.Globalization.CultureInfo) <0xda>

in System.MonoType:InvokeMember (string,System.Reflection.BindingFlags,System.Re

flection.Binder,object,object[],System.Reflection.ParameterModifier[],System.Glo

balization.CultureInfo,string[]) <0x576>

in System.Text.Encoding:InvokeI18N (string,object[]) <0x3c5>

in System.Text.Encoding:GetEncoding (string) <0x1d3>

in System.Text.Encoding:get_Default () <0x8c>

in System.Console:.cctor () <0xa6>

in (wrapper runtime-invoke) System.Object:runtime_invoke_void (object,intptr,int

ptr,intptr) <0xffffffffc04773c5>

in Mono.CSharp.Report:.cctor () <0xffffffffffffffff>

in Mono.CSharp.Report:.cctor () <0xf>

in (wrapper runtime-invoke) System.Object:runtime_invoke_void (object,intptr,int

ptr,intptr) <0xffffffffc04784f5>

Native stacktrace:

        /usr/bin/mono(mono_handle_native_sigsegv+0x8d) [0x50a7ad]

        /usr/bin/mono [0x4f738c]

        /lib/libpthread.so.0 [0x2b6f06e69e80]

        [0x87bed0]

make[3]: *** [dbus-sharp.dll] Abandon

make[3]: quittant le répertoire  /var/tmp/portage/dbus-0.61-r1/work/dbus-0.61/mono

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[2]: quittant le répertoire  /var/tmp/portage/dbus-0.61-r1/work/dbus-0.61/mono

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: quittant le répertoire  /var/tmp/portage/dbus-0.61-r1/work/dbus-0.61

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/dbus-0.61-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1545:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 940:   Called src_compile

  dbus-0.61-r1.ebuild, line 106:   Called die

!!! make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

----------

## netfab

```

# emerge --oneshot mono dbus

# revdep-rebuild  --library=libexpat.so.0

```

----------

## kopp

ou rajoutes -mono a ton USE ou dans /etc/portage/package.use pour dbus si tu n'as pas mono/que ça ne t'intéresse pas puis recommence.

----------

## Animatrix

 *kopp wrote:*   

> ou rajoutes -mono a ton USE ou dans /etc/portage/package.use pour dbus si tu n'as pas mono/que ça ne t'intéresse pas puis recommence.

 

Merci, cette erreur est corrigée, en voila une nouvelle (histoire de pas perdre la main). Cette fois ci, c'est avec kdepim-kresources-3.5.3 :

```
Making all in featureplan

make[3]: entrant dans le répertoire  /var/tmp/portage/kdepim-kresources-3.5.3/work/kdepim-kresources-3.5.3/kresources/featureplan

kxml_compiler \

          --custom-parser ./kde-features.rng

kxml_compiler: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

make[3]: *** [kde-features.h] Erreur 127

make[3]: quittant le répertoire  /var/tmp/portage/kdepim-kresources-3.5.3/work/kdepim-kresources-3.5.3/kresources/featureplan

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[2]: quittant le répertoire  /var/tmp/portage/kdepim-kresources-3.5.3/work/kdepim-kresources-3.5.3/kresources

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: quittant le répertoire  /var/tmp/portage/kdepim-kresources-3.5.3/work/kdepim-kresources-3.5.3

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

```

Pourtant je fais bien un revdep-rebuild --library=libexpat.so.0

----------

## Animatrix

kdepim-kresources bloque toujours.

En effet, même si je le supprime (unmerge), il veut impérativement s'installer avec le revdep-rebuild.

Si je supprime le dossier contenant les ebuild(s), ca me dit qu'il n'existe pas d'ebuild pour kdepim-kresources, et revdep stoppe net.

Savez-vous que faire ?

----------

## netfab

L'arbre portage tu n'as pas besoin d'y toucher.

Essaye ceci :

```

# emerge --sync && emerge --ask --oneshot =$(equery b kxml_compiler) =kdepim-kresources-3.5.3

```

----------

## Animatrix

J'y suis finalement arrivé, ca n'aura pas été simple, mais KDe, Gnome, Xfce... marchent.

Merci beaucoup à tous ceux qui m'ont aidé dans ce sujet   :Very Happy: 

----------

